# Out on the bike



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Are we allowed a bit of waffle & a few pics on 'ere? If not I'm sure the mods will put me right.

Out on the bike the other day & I saw some jaw dropping scenery. The pics don't really do it justice (never was much good with a camera) but I hope they show that Almeria, in the Almanzora valley area at least, has a bit going for it & Spain isn't all gob & costas

































































The bike has to be in a few of them of course

Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thats it, thats Spain, beautiful isnt it! Ok you may get a bit of spectacular scenery in the UK, but its not all around and you have to travel to visit it!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice piccies, Doggy - I can just imagine the smile on your face, taking a deep breath, exhaling slowly, and saying "yeah, this is what we came for"!!!. Bless!!!


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Ooooh yes. Got to get out exploring more, bike is a good idea as you will definitely cover more than I am managing on foot!

BDP


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Very nice piccies, Doggy - I can just imagine the smile on your face, taking a deep breath, exhaling slowly, and saying "yeah, this is what we came for"!!!. Bless!!!


I've been doing that every day we've been here. Even when the weather's a bit iffy there's still a lot to be thankful for


Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> Ooooh yes. Got to get out exploring more, bike is a good idea as you will definitely cover more than I am managing on foot!
> 
> BDP


Doesn't matter how you get out, as long as you get!




Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I've been doing that every day we've been here. Even when the weather's a bit iffy there's still a lot to be thankful for
> 
> 
> Doggy


Amen to that, Doggy!!! Even though it's p***ing down with rain right now - don't wanna be anywhere else! 

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Amen to that, Doggy!!! Even though it's p***ing down with rain right now - don't wanna be anywhere else!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Oh, you´ve got the rain now? We had it yesterday, beautiful here today again tho !!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh, you´ve got the rain now? We had it yesterday, beautiful here today again tho !!
> 
> Jo xxx


oi you! Don't rub it in!!! Not that I can enjoy the sun if we had any at the moment. Blinkin' clearing up to do after dropping off the visitors - that's it, I'm shutting down "Hotel Tallulah". 


Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> oi you! Don't rub it in!!! Not that I can enjoy the sun if we had any at the moment. Blinkin' clearing up to do after dropping off the visitors - that's it, I'm shutting down "Hotel Tallulah".
> 
> 
> Tallulah.xx


 Yes, but our rain was gone within the day and today we returned to sunshine, so tomorrow you´ll get that too!!!! Hotel Jojo is also closed for business!!! When my last lot of visitors came it rained every bloody day, they ended up spending most of the time in the sitting room watching re-runs of Jeremy Kyle and Top Gear infront of the very expensive to run fan heater!!!!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, but our rain was gone within the day and today we returned to sunshine, so tomorrow you´ll get that too!!!! Hotel Jojo is also closed for business!!! When my last lot of visitors came it rained every bloody day, they ended up spending most of the time in the sitting room watching re-runs of Jeremy Kyle and Top Gear infront of the very expensive to run fan heater!!!!!!


Oh, I do hope so. Need a bit of relax in the sun. Our lot of guests ate us out of house and home, and drank the place dry. Her hubby managed to get through umpteen bottles of beer, plus around 25 litres of wine - who the hell can manage that?!?! Well, maybe Griz and Shaun (tho' not now, bless him).  No, definitely been far too generous on the hostess front - bit of "me" time now required.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Hahaha so identify with that Jojo! Combined with lots of resentful mutterings about the costs of their flights in the first place. I mean how DARE you not have ordered up fresh sunshine for their visit..?

BDP


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I shall now be very happy to hand out complaint forms with the bill. Spongers.

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> Hahaha so identify with that Jojo! Combined with lots of resentful mutterings about the costs of their flights in the first place. I mean how DARE you not have ordered up fresh sunshine for their visit..?
> 
> BDP



My lot only paid 45 pounds return!!! ... and they wanted sunshine as well??????!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> oi you! Don't rub it in!!! Not that I can enjoy the sun if we had any at the moment. Blinkin' clearing up to do after dropping off the visitors - that's it, I'm shutting down "Hotel Tallulah".
> 
> 
> Tallulah.xx


oh no i may have to pay hotel tallulah a visit first


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> oh no i may have to pay hotel tallulah a visit first


Special rates for you! How are we feeling today, pet?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Oh, I do hope so. Need a bit of relax in the sun. Our lot of guests ate us out of house and home, and drank the place dry. Her hubby managed to get through umpteen bottles of beer, plus around 25 litres of wine - who the hell can manage that?!?! Well, maybe Griz and Shaun (tho' not now, bless him).  No, definitely been far too generous on the hostess front - bit of "me" time now required.


had a little taster tonight 1 pint  cant ever catch when your on the net on just lately 
are u avoiding me wench 
trying to pop over to help u all with any dregs left over  shortly hopefully
missing the forum but under strict instructions at the mo from the oh 
still she,s a good gal so gota keep her happy 
griz god bless hope u dont get hangovers was pmsl on here the other day.
trying to keep up with the lads eh 
night all god bless
shaun n tina


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> had a little taster tonight 1 pint  cant ever catch when your on the net on just lately
> are u avoiding me wench
> trying to pop over to help u all with any dregs left over  shortly hopefully
> missing the forum but under strict instructions at the mo from the oh
> ...



Listen to Tina, Shaun, there's a good boy! 
My house has been drunk dry from my visitors - still, you're welcome to a nice healthy cuppa!!! 

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Special rates for you! How are we feeling today, pet?
> 
> Tallulah.x


hi
caught u at last im a lot better now thank you.
had my first pint of fosters naughty boy me 
been doing a lot of being bored and watching mr kyle myself 
had one day of working all the work problems out staff etc thats enough of that for now thank you very much.
hoping for a quick long weekend spain visit shortly with dr,s consent etc
how are you ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> hi
> caught u at last im a lot better now thank you.
> had my first pint of fosters naughty boy me
> been doing a lot of being bored and watching mr kyle myself
> ...


Fine lovie, thanks for asking! Completely knackered though - was on here earlier, whinging about my visitors (hope they don't read this!!). Boredom ain't a bad thing right now, so feeling rather jealous! Hope you're taking it easy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Fine lovie, thanks for asking! Completely knackered though - was on here earlier, whinging about my visitors (hope they don't read this!!). Boredom ain't a bad thing right now, so feeling rather jealous! Hope you're taking it easy



im a 12-14 hr a day man 365 days a year worker thats why i am in the position i am now so chill winston thats my new saying for 2009 makes sense to me,
just booked the holiday of a lifetime for july sandels resort 5 grand for the 2 of us  but sod it we both deserve it,
hoping to do spain tour in a few weeks time and come and say hello in person to a few of you. i dont bite honest


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> im a 12-14 hr a day man 365 days a year worker thats why i am in the position i am now so chill winston thats my new saying for 2009 makes sense to me,
> just booked the holiday of a lifetime for july sandels resort 5 grand for the 2 of us  but sod it we both deserve it,
> hoping to do spain tour in a few weeks time and come and say hello in person to a few of you. i dont bite honest


Blimey, bit swish Mr Shaun - throwing that kind of money around, yep, drinks deff on you then!!! You and Tina will have a lovely time - can't do anything BUT relax in one of those resorts and as you say, well deserved mate!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Blimey, bit swish Mr Shaun - throwing that kind of money around, yep, drinks deff on you then!!! You and Tina will have a lovely time - can't do anything BUT relax in one of those resorts and as you say, well deserved mate!


st lucia 2 wks nothing but sun sand and nagging about dont do this u cant do that lol cant wait, no she is a good girl and nothing but the best for her lifes to short to miss out there another new saying god whats up with me lol

i promise i wont look at any beach babes honest


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> st lucia 2 wks nothing but sun sand and nagging about dont do this u cant do that lol cant wait, no she is a good girl and nothing but the best for her lifes to short to miss out there another new saying god whats up with me lol
> 
> i promise i wont look at any beach babes honest


Hmmm...yep, you don't wanna be getting over excited in your condition!! Bless her - she's got her hands full looking after you! I bet she can't wait for a bit of r&r after all you've both been through.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hmmm...yep, you don't wanna be getting over excited in your condition!! Bless her - she's got her hands full looking after you! I bet she can't wait for a bit of r&r after all you've both been through.



hope youve baked me a cake for sunday its my birthday
44  still at least im still here.
right i have to put that lttle green light out now rolling pin around the back of my head else dam wench is still awake lol.
nice to hear from you have a great week lots of love shaun n tina
ps women are bullys when men are bad


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> hope youve baked me a cake for sunday its my birthday
> 44  still at least im still here.
> right i have to put that lttle green light out now rolling pin around the back of my head else dam wench is still awake lol.
> nice to hear from you have a great week lots of love shaun n tina
> ps women are bullys when men are bad


Yes, I'm consulting the cookery books right now
I'm off myself - well, it has gone 2am! Nice to speak to you again too - keep resting. Don't you dare call me a lightweight!!! 

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Yes, I'm consulting the cookery books right now
> I'm off myself - well, it has gone 2am! Nice to speak to you again too - keep resting. Don't you dare call me a lightweight!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


1.07 here 
i love homemade cooking oh god im starving now !
dont worry im doing as im told hence not being on here much just latley.
missing you all i keep having a sneek on here when im allowed to 
would i call u a lightweight 
who me 
night night teeth out 
dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Yes, I'm consulting the cookery books right now
> I'm off myself - well, it has gone 2am! Nice to speak to you again too - keep resting. Don't you dare call me a lightweight!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


lightweight !!!!
night  xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Nice shots doggy....I know those roads well. Different world out here isn't it?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Nice shots doggy....I know those roads well. Different world out here isn't it?


Aye, it's brilliant. In a short rideout I had small country roads full of hairpins, smooth tarmac roads with long sweeping bends and rocky ramblas. Happy Doggy



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, it's brilliant. In a short rideout I had small country roads full of hairpins, smooth tarmac roads with long sweeping bends and rocky ramblas.


You forgot no Gatsos, handheld, helicopters, police stop points, masses of traffic etc.

But a word of advice....get some riding in now.....cos you can forget July and August unless you want to go out at 6am and be back by 10am.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You forgot no Gatsos, handheld, helicopters, police stop points, masses of traffic etc.
> 
> But a word of advice....get some riding in now.....cos you can forget July and August unless you want to go out at 6am and be back by 10am.


Aye, I know all about that ....... when you take your leathers off & they stand up by themselves



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, I know all about that ....... when you take your leathers off & they stand up by themselves
> Doggy


You don't wear leathers out here doggy.......they're either too hot or too cold.

Anybody wearing them out here is a fashion victim!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You don't wear leathers out here doggy.......they're either too hot or too cold.
> 
> Anybody wearing them out here is a fashion victim!


You wouldn't call me that if you saw the state of mine, they're ........ er.......well used & functional rather than pretty
I'm an "all the gear, all of the time" man mesel so if I roast then so be it, done it before & I'll do it again ............ this summer probably


Doggy


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You don't wear leathers out here doggy.......they're either too hot or too cold.
> 
> Anybody wearing them out here is a fashion victim!


Mmm, Skin V. hardcore or tarmac... ouch


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> You wouldn't call me that if you saw the state of mine, they're ........ er.......well used & functional rather than pretty
> I'm an "all the gear, all of the time" man mesel so if I roast then so be it, done it before & I'll do it again ............ this summer probably
> 
> 
> Doggy


Doggy.....synthetics are waterproof, warmer, cooler, lighter, more comfortable, and more abrasion and impact resistant than leather.

There is no real reason to even wear leather anymore (apart from image)......still got mine but I don't think I've used them for the best part of ten years.

Your decision to wear leather in the Summer here.....but you have to be very careful of dehydration.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, but our rain was gone within the day and today we returned to sunshine, so tomorrow you´ll get that too!!!! Hotel Jojo is also closed for business!!! When my last lot of visitors came it rained every bloody day, they ended up spending most of the time in the sitting room watching re-runs of Jeremy Kyle and Top Gear infront of the very expensive to run fan heater!!!!!!


Still got the heating on here too, depression is setting in I think I might have to up my prozac. rgards Griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Doggy.....synthetics are waterproof, warmer, cooler, lighter, more comfortable, and more abrasion and impact resistant than leather.
> 
> There is no real reason to even wear leather anymore (apart from image)......still got mine but I don't think I've used them for the best part of ten years.
> 
> Your decision to wear leather in the Summer here.....but you have to be very careful of dehydration.


Nice to hear you can still get into your 10 year old leathers. I wish I could, I can't evan get into a 10 year old belt, evan that has shrunk lol griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Nice to hear you can still get into your 10 year old leathers. I wish I could, I can't evan get into a 10 year old belt, evan that has shrunk lol griz


Course I can Griz.....I'm in great shape! Welsh genetics you see!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Course I can Griz.....I'm in great shape! Welsh genetics you see!


Must be all the sheep and donkeys...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
/
perhaps I ate too many of them? lol griz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Doggy.....synthetics are waterproof, warmer, cooler, lighter, more comfortable, and more abrasion and impact resistant than leather.
> 
> There is no real reason to even wear leather anymore (apart from image)......still got mine but I don't think I've used them for the best part of ten years.
> 
> Your decision to wear leather in the Summer here.....but you have to be very careful of dehydration.


Aye but me & them leathers go back a long way

Actually I've been thinking it's about time I got kitted out again but haven't quite got round to it yet (too much of an emotional wrench). Do they have Hein Gericke here?



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Do they have Hein Gericke here?


No....you'll have to be content with Juan Placenta's Motorcycle Emporium doggy!

Then you can get yourself kitted out ready for DagoFest!


----------

